# Kayak ????



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

I am just curious, I see where a lot of you go out 2 or 3 miles into the Gulf to fish, in your Kayaks, obviously you have to pick your days I would think, But on average how long are your Kayaks ?.

I am coming down in late March, to visit my in-laws for a week or so and plan on bringing my 18' Ranger Bass Boat with a 115 HP Merc with me, so I can fish the Bays and even out in the Gulf weather permitting.
some people here think I am Nuts?, but if you guys do it in a Kayak, I should be OK in my boat shouldn't I ?

Kevin


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Kayaks are 12 to 14 feet on an average. I have never seen a Bass boat in the Gulf. I've seen Pontoon boats. They don't have boat ramps directly to the Gulf West of Destin anyway. So travel through one of the Passes would be very difficult. Obviously Kayaks put in right on the beach. I think you would have your work cut out for you. Plus, March is normally very windy. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*A Bay*



GatorBane said:


> Kayaks are 12 to 14 feet on an average. I have never seen a Bass boat in the Gulf. I've seen Pontoon boats. They don't have boat ramps directly to the Gulf West of Destin anyway. So travel through one of the Passes would be very difficult. Obviously Kayaks put in right on the beach. I think you would have your work cut out for you. Plus, March is normally very windy. Just some thoughts.


 
Ya, I would have to launch in one of the Bays, probably Perdido.
I assume that as I would come out of the Bay to where the Surf is breaking would be the hard part ?

Kevin


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

LoL. Boats and kayaks are designed VERY differently. 

Ive been in seas in my kayak that would make me very nervous in a twenty four foot+ deep V center console let alone a bass boat but was fine in my kayak. Sit on top kayaks, the kind we use in the Gulf, cant get swamped and sink like a boat can.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

To be more clear, in your bass boat you can take wave after wave over your bow and possibly sink or at least capsize. In the Gulf we generally have very short wave periods, a six second period here is considered good and when it gets nasty out there the waves are stacked on each other.

In a kayak we simply go up and down them floating like a bobber and even if we get swamped the water drain right out the scupper holes. Ive launched in surf and taken waves breaking at my chest and the kayaks just keep going.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*lol*



JD7.62 said:


> LoL. Boats and kayaks are designed VERY differently.
> 
> Ive been in seas in my kayak that would make me very nervous in a twenty four foot+ deep V center console let alone a bass boat but was fine in my kayak. Sit on top kayaks, the kind we use in the Gulf, cant get swamped and sink like a boat can.


 
sorry for what may be stupid questions, I am use to fishing LK Michigan, and am use to big water and waves, but I have never been on the gulf in a boat. if there were over 1 -3' waves I would go out.

Kevin


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Kevin B said:


> sorry for what may be stupid questions, I am use to fishing LK Michigan, and am use to big water and waves, but I have never been on the gulf in a boat. if there were over 1 -3' waves I would go out.
> 
> Kevin


I would not suggest putting your bass boat in the bay or sound much less the gulf unless you have replaced all you hardware on your boat with stainless steel. I've seen freshwater boats get ruined in days in the salt water. Good luck when you come down!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Yep*



Flatspro said:


> I would not suggest putting your bass boat in the bay or sound much less the gulf unless you have replaced all you hardware on your boat with stainless steel. I've seen freshwater boats get ruined in days in the salt water. Good luck when you come down!


 
Yep I am aware of that, As soon as I am done fishing each day, it will be totally washed with fresh water, and fresh water ran thru the motor.
I already checked into that.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just rinsing in fresh water wont be enough, youre going to need to use soap and water and scrub it. 

Depending on the type of waves, even one footers will get you in trouble real quick in a bass boat. We were out in just that kind of water today. The NE wind in the morning had the seas sloppy, the wind died and waves did too though.

What ever you do, just be careful. There are plenty of bass boats in this area but there is a reason you dont see them out in the Gulf.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Thanks again*



JD7.62 said:


> Just rinsing in fresh water wont be enough, youre going to need to use soap and water and scrub it.
> 
> Depending on the type of waves, even one footers will get you in trouble real quick in a bass boat. We were out in just that kind of water today. The NE wind in the morning had the seas sloppy, the wind died and waves did too though.
> 
> What ever you do, just be careful. There are plenty of bass boats in this area but there is a reason you dont see them out in the Gulf.


 
Thanks
I figure that I will find a quarter car wash. lol, close to my in-laws, for the boat and trailer, and then put the ears on the motor when I get back to there place to rinse it out good. I was even told by one of the boat places down there, that they even make a special lube now for like the trim and tilt motor and other parts to help protect it from saltwater.
Trust me, I am 60 years old, and know my limitations and my boat. I won't do any thing stupid.
I just want to take my father in law fishing, and hopefully catch a few fish.

Kevin


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

To answer your question, most kayaks are between 11 and 15 ft long. But the length does not matter because they are basically sealed hulls, almost unsinkable unless punctured, and most importantly if you flip they can easily be turned back over.

Honestly, you need to SERIOUSLY DROP the idea of taking your bass boat into the gulf. Horrible idea and you are looking for trouble even on the best days. Legit 1 ft waves will make your day miserable in a bass boat and a even the tidal change can put 2-4s in the passes. I am not questioning your experience, but there is a big difference between the ocean and big lakes. For one, one of the roughest places are right at the entrance of the passes and can change drastically throughout the day. You could easily get caught out in the gulf and not be able to come back through the pass for hours. There was a day a couple months ago that multiple boats captained by experienced guys were flipped going through the Destin pass.

Your bass boat will be great for fishing the bays and creeks, I really think with your limited experience with this area you'd be a lot better just working on learning that well.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

op is your bass boat a foam core hull like a carolina skiff or boston whaler?


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Not Sure*



rufus1138 said:


> op is your bass boat a foam core hull like a carolina skiff or boston whaler?


 
I am not sure what they use for Floatation in a Ranger?, but it won't sink, it will float level, and with the bilge pump I have in it, it would take a lot of water.
It will handle ruff water better then any Boston Whaler of equal size. from what I have seen.

Kevin


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

then you're fine, ive had my grandfathers carolina skiff on the bay in storms and have it on good word from my uncle that it has been out to the oil rigs in some nasty nasty conditions, its a 17dlv and the only thing reliable is the motor, but the motor seems to have some kind of heavenly guardian cuz it never ever quits, that being said you will be fine, if the boat wont sink and you're not a total retard or scared of your own shadow then you should be able to keep the wet side down and your tail in the seat, as long as you achieve that and bring some bottled water with you everything will be fine.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Thank you*



rufus1138 said:


> then you're fine, ive had my grandfathers carolina skiff on the bay in storms and have it on good word from my uncle that it has been out to the oil rigs in some nasty nasty conditions, its a 17dlv and the only thing reliable is the motor, but the motor seems to have some kind of heavenly guardian cuz it never ever quits, that being said you will be fine, if the boat wont sink and you're not a total retard or scared of your own shadow then you should be able to keep the wet side down and your tail in the seat, as long as you achieve that and bring some bottled water with you everything will be fine.


 
Thanks
I fish Lake Michigan with it a couple of times a month weather permitting, and LK MI isn't exactly a mud puddle at over 300 miles long and a 100 miles wide. and I run 12 to 15 miles out in it later in the summer when the fish go deep. and I have been caught in some pretty nasty stuff a few times, but I just adjust my trim to lift the bow, and quarter the waves back and forth to I get back in.
I am just guessing, but I think the passes there will be similar to getting back into the pier heads here ?. it gets pretty ruff some times.

Kevin


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

eh, pensacola pass is your best bet for being predictable and relatively safe, from what ive heard destin pass is a nightmare and mobile bay can get pretty wild, the intercostal waterway in between perdido and pensacola passes has a ton of boat ramps and good access all around so i wouldnt worry any, if perdido doesnt offer you what you want then try launching close to pensacola pass somewhere and head out that way.

heck pm me when you get in and ill meet up with you and take you around the area in your boat and point out some points of interest if you feel like it.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Thank you*



rufus1138 said:


> eh, pensacola pass is your best bet for being predictable and relatively safe, from what ive heard destin pass is a nightmare and mobile bay can get pretty wild, the intercostal waterway in between perdido and pensacola passes has a ton of boat ramps and good access all around so i wouldnt worry any, if perdido doesnt offer you what you want then try launching close to pensacola pass somewhere and head out that way.
> 
> heck pm me when you get in and ill meet up with you and take you around the area in your boat and point out some points of interest if you feel like it.


 
Thanks
I would really appreciate that, my in-laws live in Foley, We will be there for about 8 days starting the 21st of March I think, and I would just like to be able to take my Father in law out a catch a few fish.

Kevin


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well pm me when it comes time and ill meet up with u at a ramp of ur choosing and give u the tour....won't take more that a couple of hours


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

For someone not familiar with the local weather conditions or the sea state of the Gulf of Mexico, with a low profile boat, would not be recommended. Conditions change very fast and while you might be ok in the gulf, transiting the passes especially during high rate of tidal flow could mean the difference between life and death. I personally have rescued a couple of gentlemen in a bass boat attempting to go out the pass in Pensacola, towing them to shore and calling the Coast Guard and Tow Boat US for assistance.

Recommendation: Take someone that has local knowledge and pay attention to the overall weather, but especially the tides, and wind. The most important factor is choosing the right days, and not take unnecessary risks. If it was me I would not do it.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm still young, dumb, and full of ... But I still would not take a bass boat into the gulf. Bass boats are flat hulled and meant for high speed in lakes, even if they will not sink they are still not like a boston whaler. I've seen bass boats ten miles out into the gulf, I am not saying it can't be done I just would really not recommend it. I take my kayaks and 19 ft bay boat into the gulf regularly and on good days I have still taken enough water over the bow that would of wrecked havoc on a bass bass boat. 

Yes I agree you can adjust the trim and lift the bow, but if you take one decent wave in a bass boat you are done. I am not experienced with the other passes, but again experienced captains in 24 ft+ center consoles have been swamped going through the Destin pass. 

Here's my major thing, offshore fishing is still not amazing in March and Bay fishing is good. For an out of towner with limited experience and local knowledge there is just 0 reasons to risk going offshore for a 10 day period when you can fish inshore perfectly fine and safely. I wish you luck.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Bass Boat*



baldona523 said:


> I'm still young, dumb, and full of ... But I still would not take a bass boat into the gulf. Bass boats are flat hulled and meant for high speed in lakes, even if they will not sink they are still not like a boston whaler. I've seen bass boats ten miles out into the gulf, I am not saying it can't be done I just would really not recommend it. I take my kayaks and 19 ft bay boat into the gulf regularly and on good days I have still taken enough water over the bow that would of wrecked havoc on a bass bass boat.
> 
> Yes I agree you can adjust the trim and lift the bow, but if you take one decent wave in a bass boat you are done. I am not experienced with the other passes, but again experienced captains in 24 ft+ center consoles have been swamped going through the Destin pass.
> 
> Here's my major thing, offshore fishing is still not amazing in March and Bay fishing is good. For an out of towner with limited experience and local knowledge there is just 0 reasons to risk going offshore for a 10 day period when you can fish inshore perfectly fine and safely. I wish you luck.


 
I don't want to argue with anyone, 
But, there is nothing flat bottomed about my Bass Boat, it is a Fiber Glass Deep V Hull, and will handle ruff water better then a Boston Whaler of equal size any day.


Kevin


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm in the gulf in my kayak any weekend the weather allows year around and I would not take a bass boat or any freshwater boat out in the salt. It doesn't matter whether you have good intentions or not or what product you use, your boat, your hull, and the metal used throughout is not designed to withstand the salt and it won't. I rinse my kayak and all my gear immediately after every trip and I still have corrosion problems on items that are made for saltwater use. Even metal items that are not in direct contact with the water will rust.

I've seen a bass boat or two out there 'on good days' and amongst our group of kayaks we usually have the same comments when we see it.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not think its a good idea. The Gulf can turn cold hearted in minutes. When the Oriskany was sunk 25 miles offshore boats of all sizes and types come out to see her go down. we had a jetski running around with fuel cans strapped on! Anyway after she went down the Gulf went from slick to six foot seas. Two or three boats did not make it back in! If the same happens to you it wont be good. I do not care if your an experienced captain or not. Its still a slow miserable wet ride back in. A bass boat is not a offshore boat. No matter how much you talk it up at the end of the day it is still a bass boat not meant for waters like the Gulf.


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

If you pick your calm days you would be fine in the gulf. Yes it can get nasty fast but just stay within a few miles so you will be able to make it back. I have fished in the gulf of mexico and the great lakes a lot in my life and they are really a lot alike. What people on this forum don't know is waves get to 10 ft in no time on the great lakes actually at a quicker rate because of the shallower waters. The one thing different about our weather is that a storm can come out of no where and unlike the great lakes you know that front is coming, but our weather usually only acts like that in the summer months, but the main reason I strongly advise you not taking your boat in the gulf I because no matter how hard you try and clean your boat you will tear it up with the salt water. Even on a calm day you will have a decent chance of taking splash over front of your boat which will in turn ruin your carpet on your boat and everything else it touches.


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I do want to clarify I do think you will be screwed if you get stuck in 10 footers but if you go out there when there is 1 to 2 ft seas and be smart about heading in as soon as the wind picks up at all you will be ok.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*If you do go. depending how far out, have a ditch bag, and a Tow Boat policy. When you leave the Pensacola Pass ease out the east side, as close to the shore line as possible.

That is the safest exit to the GOM and entrance from the pass.

And the pass can look easy.

But I have stories, that I will not post, about pass encounters with others.

But imagine this:

You take a wave, and instead, you nose dive. Been there done that.
Injuries occur.
.*


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*If*



jmw70 said:


> I do want to clarify I do think you will be screwed if you get stuck in 10 footers but if you go out there when there is 1 to 2 ft seas and be smart about heading in as soon as the wind picks up at all you will be ok.


 
If I do go into the Gulf I think it would only be 1 to 3 miles, I am mainly thinking some near shore trolling, or anchoring 400 to 500 yards off the beach to fish for some Pompano, reds or something.
But I really expect most of my fishing to be in the Bays.
And stopping at a quarter car wash and giving my boat and trailer at total bath inside and out after each trip, and flushing the motor with the ears and fresh water as soon as I get back to my in-laws.

Kevin


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Obviously this guy is gonna do what he wants regardless of advice posted here. Hopefully, he catches some good weather and we don't here about him on channel six news.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*No need to be Rude*



Ginzu said:


> Obviously this guy is gonna do what he wants regardless of advice posted here. Hopefully, he catches some good weather and we don't here about him on channel six news.


 
I asked for a opinion, and there is no reason for anyone to get Rude about it, 95% of you don't have a Clue what it is like to be in a boat on the Great Lakes. they aren't exactly mud puddles. I don't see Kayaks out on LK MI either.
At 60 years old I am a long ways from being Stupid, I have fished big water longer then most of you are old. granted it is saltwater and my boat will need to be totally washed daily. but as I said most of my time will be spent in the bays, and with a good forecast I would not be worried about going out into the Gulf either.

From the pictures I see it looks like you guys are pretty picky about the days you head out too.

Kevin


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Pick your days and you'll be fine. If it roughs up(typically after noon sea breeze) you'll get your ass pounded but you'll probably make it back. The pass can turn into a washing machine.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Kevin B said:


> I asked for a opinion, and there is no reason for anyone to get Rude about it, 95% of you don't have a Clue what it is like to be in a boat on the Great Lakes. they aren't exactly mud puddles. I don't see Kayaks out on LK MI either.
> At 60 years old I am a long ways from being Stupid, I have fished big water longer then most of you are old. granted it is saltwater and my boat will need to be totally washed daily. but as I said most of my time will be spent in the bays, and with a good forecast I would not be worried about going out into the Gulf either.
> 
> From the pictures I see it looks like you guys are pretty picky about the days you head out too.
> ...


Rude??? Did I call you stupid or say your actions were? Did I doubt your experience? Did I question your ability? NO. 

You asked for opinions about taking your bass boat into the Gulf and people gave you some good sound advice. It's obvious you still intend to try, so I hope there are great conditions when you try, and you make it back to the dock safe and sound. Take a VHF radio with you. Tight Lines!


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bass Boat*

At the end of march it will probably be windy and the pass can be treacherous. I would recommend fishing around the three mile bridge. You can catch plenty of fish and it will be safer also you can try drifting the pensacola pass area (to the mouth, not outside) with live shrimp. You should be able to catch sheephead and redfish. I have seen bass boats at the Russian freighter in the summer, but I would not recommend it.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Kevin B said:


> I am just curious, I see where a lot of you go out 2 or 3 miles into the Gulf to fish, in your Kayaks, obviously you have ....
> some people here think I am Nuts?, but if you guys do it in a Kayak, I should be OK in my boat shouldn't I ?
> Kevin


 
The Kayaks they use are 'sit-on-top' style. They will NOT sink if hit by a wave. A bass boat on the other hand... The weather down here can change at a moments notice, and even the nicest day can become disastress. My best advice to you is to keep your boat out of the gulf unless you plan to make it an artificial reef of it. JMO. Either buy a Yak or rent one. Good luck! O*D*W


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

im with op on this one, ive sailed in some nasty nasty conditions around here, live on my 27 foot hunter and once got knocked down due to a rookie mistake by one of my crew on the helm close to the pass on the 4th of july last year, it can get rough but knowing your limits and your craft are key, this guy is 60 and a great lakes veteran, ive agreed and intend to keep good on my word to go show him around the area when he arrives, he will be fine, and i agree with him also that the way some of you guys seem to be afraid of the shadow cast by your own boat that you ought to be better off selling it to someone who will actually use the thing, ive been thru the pass on featherweight sailboats when it was big enough that you couldnt see the spreaders on the mast of 43 foot ocean cruising boats that were in the next wave from us and im still here to tell about it, stop telling campfire stories grab your big boy pants and go fish.


----------



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

Kevin B said:


> I am just curious, I see where a lot of you go out 2 or 3 miles into the Gulf to fish, in your Kayaks, obviously you have to pick your days I would think, But on average how long are your Kayaks ?.
> 
> I am coming down in late March, to visit my in-laws for a week or so and plan on bringing my 18' Ranger Bass Boat with a 115 HP Merc with me, so I can fish the Bays and even out in the Gulf weather permitting.
> some people here think I am Nuts?, but if you guys do it in a Kayak, I should be OK in my boat shouldn't I ?
> ...


Kevin,

This reminded me of a guy from last summer out of Destin.

Read this...

http://abcnews.go.com/US/man-offers-sunken-boat-pulls-ship-gulf/story?id=16717869


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/man-offers-sunken-boat-anyone-who-will-salvage-123829/

Safety First as always.. I think that is what most folks are trying to help you with here.

Stay Safe!


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

As a licensed USCG OUPV captain for the past 15 years, I know my limits as well as my gear / boats. I have been out in a 18ft center console when others were safe in the harbor or bays, was it the smartest thing I have ever done, No but I was never in danger. An experienced owner that knows the limits of his abilities and equipment that is willing to take a local that has knowledge of the area (tides, wind, weather, water hazards ....) and does not take any unnecessary risks should be fine (within the proper weather conditions and sea state). My recommendation includes but not limited to; make sure you have all the proper safety equipment (to include a VHF radio), wear your life jacket and file a float plan. 

What I think people are concerned about is reading about a mishap in the paper or watching a story on the news that they can connect with. It also reflects poorly on the area, and this often catches the eye of those that want to add more regulations to our daily lives. They are all trying to provide their personal opinion and offer caution to a boater that ask for that opinion. As I stated earlier I would be cautious in a bass boat, the design of various vessel was purposeful, and that is why bay boat and off-shore vessels have different designs from a bass boat, they are all designed with a purpose in mind and of the environment of operation.

Here is just one example of things that can go wrong: 

http://www.fox10tv.com/dpp/news/local_news/baldwin_county/four-found-clinging-to-overturned-boat 

We can not convenience anyone against their will, only offer our opinion... With that said, we ask our visitors to the area to be safe and enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Yep*



hoppinjon said:


> Kevin,
> 
> This reminded me of a guy from last summer out of Destin.
> 
> ...


 
Yep, I read stories just like that from out on the Great Lakes every week.
There are a lot of boat owners that have no Business being out in a boat, because they don't have a clue in how to operate one. almost every week someone sinks a 20' + boat on the Great Lakes in 3' to 4' waves just because they don't know now to operate a boat. or they were to lazy to replace there bilge pump.

The ones that really crack me up are the ones that drive there boats right into the piers, at all our major ports in LK MI there are 2 concrete piers that go out into the lake about 600 to 800 yards with a lighthouse at the end and they are 100 to 200 yards a part, at-least once a month someone will drive there boat right up on the pier. and the pier is about 6' to 8' above water level.
There are a lot of people with more money then Brains that own boats. and have no business being on the water.

I am a very careful boater.
The only way that you will be reading about me on the News is if Jaws comes in and eats me and my boat 

Kevin


----------



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

Kevin B said:


> Yep, I read stories just like that from out on the Great Lakes every week.
> There are a lot of boat owners that have no Business being out in a boat, because they don't have a clue in how to operate one. almost every week someone sinks a 20' + boat on the Great Lakes in 3' to 4' waves just because they don't know now to operate a boat. or they were to lazy to replace there bilge pump.
> 
> The ones that really crack me up are the ones that drive there boats right into the piers, at all our major ports in LK MI there are 2 concrete piers that go out into the lake about 600 to 800 yards with a lighthouse at the end and they are 100 to 200 yards a part, at-least once a month someone will drive there boat right up on the pier. and the pier is about 6' to 8' above water level.
> ...


I know you probably are..

Just a side note though.... you most certainty should consider chasing some of the Florida Bass if you get the chance. Big and a mean fight....


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

the comment about 3mb is valid also, when you get here there should be some monster bull reds at the bridge.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

You can catch just about everything ur gonna catch 3 miles offshore in Pensacola bay. I've caught snapper grouper and seen smoker kings in the bay why even worry bout goin in the gulf if its gonna be nice in the gulf its gonna be even nicer in the bay.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

hey man...bring your boat down....no worries... and have a good time....there is plenty of water here you can enjoy your boat in.... you ll do okay. If you happened to get stranded break down or anything just send a 'help' message to the PFF folks and someone will come to the rescue. Good luck!.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

I had a bass boat when I moved here and took it in the bay but never made it into the Gulf with it... wife was always with me as she is my "common sense". Having owned an offshore Capehorn since then I am glad I did not take the bassboat in the gulf but my bassboat was only 16ft.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*What Kind*



Powerstroke 7.3 said:


> I had a bass boat when I moved here and took it in the bay but never made it into the Gulf with it... wife was always with me as she is my "common sense". Having owned an offshore Capehorn since then I am glad I did not take the bassboat in the gulf but my bassboat was only 16ft.


 
Hi
I am just curious, what kind of Bass Boat did you have ?, how did it handle the Bay ?.
My father in law will be fishing with me, so I just want us to have fun and catch some fish.


Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Alexandre11 (Feb 11, 2013)

Kayaks is the best for the riding and fishing peoples are using the Kayaks for different purpose some of using for the riding in the biggest deep ocean waves and challenges the riding and some of catch the fishes in the kayas and fish finder tournaments in the deep ocean waves...


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Alexandre11 said:


> Kayaks is the best for the riding and fishing peoples are using the Kayaks for different purpose some of using for the riding in the biggest deep ocean waves and challenges the riding and some of catch the fishes in the kayas and fish finder tournaments in the deep ocean waves...


Come back?


----------



## colescoconutz (Jul 23, 2012)

I believe he said kayaks are awesome....


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i agree they're awesome but damn that was hard to decipher.


----------

